
VoiceLabs exits voice analytics; recommends Dashbot for migration - sinned
https://medium.com/@artemerritt/dashbot-welcomes-voicelabs-users-2b715e9b0f2e
======
amerritt95
Hi all, we posted simple migration steps to import your data and get set up
here: [https://www.dashbot.io/voicelabs](https://www.dashbot.io/voicelabs)

------
digiru
I just migrated and dashbot is amazing.

